# Spurgeon mentioning Gill



## JM (Dec 20, 2008)

"The Bible, and the Bible alone, is the religion of Protestants. I am the successor of the great and venerated Dr. Gill, whose theology is almost universally received among the stronger Calvinistic churches; but although I venerate his memory, and believe his teachings, yet he is not my Rabbi."

"Gill shone more like a star of the first magnitude amidst surrounding darkness"

"My late eminent and now glorified predecessor, Dr. Gill, diligently studying these doctrines, said that adoption was the act of God in eternity, and that as all believers were elect in eternity, so beyond a doubt they were adopted in eternity. He further than that to include the doctrine of justification and he said that inasmuch as Jesus Christ was before all worlds justified by his Father, and accepted by him as our representative, therefore all the elect must have been justified in Christ from before all worlds. Now, I believe there is a great deal of truth in what he said, though there was a considerable outcry raised against him at the time he first uttered it. However, that being a high and mysterious point, we would have you accept the doctrine that all those who are saved at last were elect in eternity when the means as well the end were determined."

"My venerable predecessor, Dr. Gill, has left a body of divinity, admirable and excellent in its way, but the body of divinity to which I would pin and bind myself for ever. God helping me, is not his system of divinity or any other human treatise, but Christ Jesus, who is the sum and substance of the gospel; who is in himself all theology the incarnation of every precious truth, the all-glorious personal embodiment of the way, the truth, and the life."

"As for modern Calvinists, I know of no exception, but we all hope and believe that all persons dying in infancy are elect. Dr. Gill, who has been looked upon in late times as being a very standard of Calvinism, not to say of ultra-Calvinism, himself never hints for a moment the supposition that any infant has perished, but affirms of it that it is a dark and mysterious subject, but that it is his belief, and he thinks he has Scripture to warrant it, that they who have fallen asleep in infancy have not perished, but have been numbered with the chosen of God, and so have entered into eternal rest."

"I remember an anecdote of Dr. Gill which hits this nail on the head. It is said that a man came to him in the vestry of his chapel and said, “Dr. Gill, you have been preaching the doctrine of human inability, I don’t believe you. I believe that man can repent and can believe, and is not without spiritual power.” “Well,” said the doctor, have you repented and believed?” “No,” said the other. “Very well, then,” said he, “you deserve double damnation.”"

"Some person who believed much in human ability, once called upon my distinguished predecessor, Dr. Gill, and said to him, “Sir, I heard you preaching that men were unable to repent and believe, and do spiritual acts of themselves; I do not believe a word of it, I think you are mistaken.” Dr. Gill very properly said, “Sir, do you believe that you can repent and believe without the Holy Spirit?” “Certainly, I believe I can.” Said the Doctor, “Have you believed and repented?” “No, I have not, sir.” And then Dr. Gill said, “Sir, you are condemned already, and if you are not damned eternally, you are in imminent peril, beyond all others; for on your own confession you are guilty, even if others should not be equally culpable in this respect;” and he sent his friend away, I hope, not quite so conceited of himself as he was when he entered the vestry. I do not see any comfort there can be in assuming that men have a moral power, which they nevertheless have no disposition to exert."

"First, we understand this promise to relate to gospel doctrines. I confess that when I first preached in a country village as its past, I read all Dr. Gill’s “Body of Divinity” and Calvin’s “Institutes “; and when I had done that, I thought, “Now! have got hold of the truth, I am certain I have; and I can meet all opponents, and if they are not conformed to the views of that most learned man, Dr. Gill, and that excellent confessor, John Calvin, I will soon cut them up root and ,branch.” Well, I begun to preach what I had learned from these great and good men, and I have never been ashamed of having done So, far, as a successor of Dr. Gill, I am not ashamed to endorse his views even now, and to subscribe to the doctrinal statements that John Calvin uttered. However, I soon began to find out that there was a good deal to be said, after all, concerning some matters that Dr. Gill and John Calvin did not mention, and I found at I was obliged somewhat to stretch my charity, and to take to my heart some brethren who did not quite see all things which those enlightened men saw. And, moreover, I found out that I did not know everything, and that I had a good deal stall to learn, and I find the same thing every day. I hope at all times to hold firmly all the truth I have received. I intend to grasp tightly with one hand the truths I have already learned, and to keep the other hand wide opera to take in the things I do not yet know."

"We speak sometimes of a Body of Divinity; but if any man would know what the true Body of Divinity is, let him learn that it is neither Calvin’s “Institutes,” nor Dwight’s “Theology,” nor Gill’s “Body of Divinity,” — it is Christ who is the Body of Divinity. His was the only body Divinity ever did take when it became incarnate; but taking Divinity, in another sense, to mean Divine doctrine, what Christ said, and what he did, — that is, the gospel — is the only body which Divinity ever will take."


----------



## Herald (Dec 20, 2008)

Spurgeon was truly a "herald."


----------



## bookslover (Dec 20, 2008)

How did you get all these quotations together?


----------



## JM (Dec 20, 2008)

Charles Spurgeon Collection

I did a key word search on the CD Rom above. I also have B. H. Carroll and Andrew Fuller.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 20, 2008)

Well done brother. It's encouraging to hear one of our heroes honoring another one of our heroes! They both point to Christ as their only true righteousness.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 20, 2008)

JM,

Do you have a specific citation for what you pasted in the OP?


Thanks,


----------



## JM (Dec 21, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> JM,
> 
> Do you have a specific citation for what you pasted in the OP?
> 
> ...



Sorry, I do not. It was for my own personal study so at the time I clipped them I didn't get the source for each one. They are scattered throughout 63 volumes and I had to search each one with the word "gill." I did notice Spurgeon referred to Gill more in the early years of his ministry then he did in the latter years.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2008)

JM said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > JM,
> ...



I think it might be from the first sermon at the Met Tab but I will have to look it up later.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 21, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...



I believe you may be right.


----------

